# Como funciona un magnetron?



## menduco (Jun 20, 2007)

necesitaria saber como funciona un magnetron, porque tengo uno en un microondas y hace cortocircuito y la verdard es que no se porque falla.
 le saque la mica que lleva la cual esta ubicada a centímetros del magnetron y este no chisporoteaba.

si alguien entiende de esto por favor respondan
gracias


----------



## muyperezoso (Jun 23, 2007)

el magnetron es como un altavoz pero de varios megaherzios, para comprobarlo, desmontalo y fijate si la punta esta picada, sino e asi, cambia la mica y limpale el interior y como nuevo.

Nota: si el interior estuviera con oxido o pintura saltada habria q pintar tambien.


----------



## menduco (Jun 23, 2007)

muchas gracias , la punta del magnetron no esta picada lo que si , es q tengo que cambiar la mica y pintar la chapa.

ahora tengo otra duda, cual es la funcion de la mica?
te agradecere q me lo expliques


saludos


----------



## muyperezoso (Jun 24, 2007)

la funcion de la mica es proteger la punta del magnetron, ya q si a este llegara suciedad se picaria muy rapido asi como tambien es tranparente para las microondas, revisa tambien q la puerta y todos sus accesorios no tengan ninguna deformacion, si la tuviera habria q sistiuirlas tambien.

las microondas, lo q hacen es calentar las moleculas de agua por aceleracion de los electrones de la capa externa, de ahi q con el pan seco haya chispazos, las microondas rebotan por todo el habitaculo hasta q encuentran donde consumirse, alimento a calentar, sino fuera asi, se "acumularia" demasiada potencia  sin consumir produciendo las chispas.


----------



## menduco (Jun 24, 2007)

tu explicacion me a servido de gran ayuda

 revise el microondas y encontre q a la altura del magnetron la chapa se a deformado produciendose una especie de globo voy a tratar de reparla y luego pintarla.

saludos


----------



## capitanp (Jun 25, 2007)

menduco dijo:
			
		

> tu explicacion me a servido de gran ayuda
> 
> revise el microondas y encontre q a la altura del magnetron la chapa se a deformado produciendose una especie de globo voy a tratar de reparla y luego pintarla.
> 
> saludos




busca alguna pintura que no tenga componentes metalicos como plomo o ferrita


----------



## doctorjkill (Jul 22, 2008)

la pintura tipo epoxica de 2 componentes te servira


----------



## Elvis! (Jul 24, 2008)

*Magnetrón:
*
Un magnetrón es un dispositivo que transformadorrma la energía eléctrica en energía electromagnética en forma de microonda. Fue desarrollado hacia el final de los años 30 con el fin de alimentar al radar mediante una fuente radioeléctrica potente (varios cientos de vatios) y con una longitud de onda centimétrica, por lo tanto unas frecuencias elevadas para la época de 300 MHz a 3 GHz (ondas decimétricas) y más allá de 3 GHz (ondas centimétricas).

Los osciladores de tubos utilizados anteriormente eran incapaces de proporcionar tanta potencia (lo que suponía un alcance insuficiente de los radares), a frecuencias tan elevadas (de donde una discriminación angular débil).
*
Funcionamiento:*

El magnetrón tiene un filamento metálico de titanio que, al hacerle circular una corriente eléctrica, se calienta y produce una nube de electrones a su alrededor. Este filamento se encuentra en una cavidad cilíndrica de metal que al aplicarle un potencial positivo de alto voltaje con respecto al filamento este atrae a las cargas negativas. Viajarían en forma radial pero un campo magnético aplicado por sendos imanes permanentes obligan a los electrones a girar alrededor del filamento en forma espiral para alcanzar el polo positivo de alto voltaje. Al viajar en forma espiral los electrones generan una onda electromagnética perpendicular al desplazamiento de los mismos, que es expulsada por un orificio de la cavidad como guía de onda.

Hoy en día el magnetrón tiene dos usos principales:

    * El radar, donde ahora tiene la competencia del Klistrón, el carcinotrón, el tubo de ondas progresivas y los semiconductores.
    * El horno microondas. Se dice que se descubrió la aplicación cuando los técnicos veían a los gorriones quemados tras pasar cerca de las antenas de los primeros radares ingleses, las ondas expulsadas por el dispositivo son guiadas por un orificio para llegar hasta los alimentos a calentar excitando sus moléculas produciéndose la aceleración de átomos del alimento que incrementa su temperatura, por ello los que son en su mayor parte líquidos con un punto de ebullición menor a de otros sólidos se calientan más rápidamente. La principal empresa fabricante de magnetrones en la segunda guerra mundial fue la Raytheon Inc. Uno de sus ingenieros descubrió con sorpresa como un chocolatina que llevaba en el bolsillo para almorzar se había convertido en crema al estar trabajando al lado del radar. Esto le llevó a pensar en el uso doméstico de este invento, llevando a la preparación del primer horno microondas.


----------

